# dressage testing advice



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess it depends on the show rules and your personal goals. I've never seen anyone ride the same test twice at a show, since each class is only done once, so to do it twice, you'd have to ride the test, leave the arena, possible wait for one or two other riders to do it, and then immediately go back in and do the same test. Is that what you'd be doing, or would they be doing Training 1 again later in the day?

My horse is still very new to showing (going to his 2nd show the weekend after next) so for the last show and this one, I've tried to keep it fairly low key with just one test per day, and different tests each day. Last time it was Intro A and B; this time it will be Training 1 and 2. Once he has a few more shows under his belt (girth?) I'll start doing two tests in one day, but would probably still do different tests on that same day (i.e. maybe Training 1 & 2 on Day 1, and then Training 2 & 3 on Day 2, assuming the horse was prepared for all three tests) The only time I ever did 3 tests in one day the horse was very tired and sluggish for the last one, but she was also an older horse...


----------



## mlreubens (Dec 18, 2011)

I will be showing training 1 level at 1:07 and again at 1:30. Same test. I will see how it goes or if I do that again. I get real scared i will mix all the patterns up. I guess that just comes with experience. Like everything else.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Most shows around here cap a single horse and rider to 4 tests in one day, and they can't be more than one level up or down, so you could do intro and training, but not intro and level one.

I usually ride 2 tests at each level, so I'll do and a & b test at a level, and then depending what else is offered will do the next level up as well, unless theer is dressage trail, or a Kur or something that I want to try instead.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you ride same horse in same test twice?? Or you are talking about riding different horses? I did 2 tests in one day (different tests though), but personally I was not fan of it. Waiting between the tests was too long, and with hot weather we usually have it's quite tough on me and the horse.

P.S. And don't get scared. The more nervous you are the worse ride you'll get.  If you are afraid to mess up ask to use the test reader.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> P.S. And don't get scared. The more nervous you are the worse ride you'll get.  If you are afraid to mess up ask to use the test reader.


Is there an Ap for that:lol::lol: Such good advice, but so hard to follow. Start with "Don't forget to breathe"


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> Is there an Ap for that:lol::lol: Such good advice, but so hard to follow. Start with "Don't forget to breathe"


Lol! Actually I'm usually not scared, but I have adrenaline to kick in. Thankfully my qh seems to "understand" it and is very tolerant when she feels something is going on with me.


----------



## mlreubens (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, now I know why you cannot do the same test twice for the same class. You can only place with ribbons from the first test you do anyway so you might as well compete in different classes. Oh well I got a little nervous and my horse was amped anyway so the combination was not good. We had travelled to a barn that my horse has a history with spooking in the test arena. Live and learn.


----------



## coffeebean264 (Aug 6, 2012)

When I ride my tests i usually take Rescue Remedy. Its a herbal spray meant to relax you. Its not a per-scripted thing so you can probably find it anywhere. All it does is calm down your nerves and relax your muscles. 

Also, I usually only do 3 tests in one day. With my horse and most horses in the lower levels (I'm in training level-first), they are not all necessarily used to shows and the stress and activity going on around them can make them tired even if you rode them the same amount of time as you would usually. This way i go through all my tests once and then am done for the day.


----------

